# UFC 202 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC 202 takes place in two weeks starting at appr. 6:30 PM ET or 11:30 PM GMT. There are no title fights on this event live from the T-Mobile Arena in Vegas, USA! Here we go!










Since the champ signed up he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Nate Diaz (20-10) vs. Conor McGregor (19-3)
> Anthony Johnson (21-5) vs. Glover Teixeira (25-4)
> Rick Story (19-8) vs. Donald Cerrone (30-7, 1 NC)
> Mike Perry (0-0) vs. Hyun Gyu Lim (13-5-1)
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. You can change picks you send leading up the event, but not once it starts. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*Main Event Results pg 4.

boatoar (38-19-1) vs Andrus (19-29)

Main Card

dudeabides (58-57-2) vs LizaG (10-14)
HitOrGetHit (19-29-1) vs Joabbuac (14-15)
John8204 (40-31-1) vs ClydebankBlitz (12-19)
*










*Members signed up:

HitOrGetHit
John8204
Joabbuac
ClydebankBlitz
LizaG
boatoar
Andrus
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Aug. 20th by 6:30 PM Eastern.*


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

yap, champ is here.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Why not! I'm in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Who do you guys want to go against in your matchups? @LizaG @boatoar @Joabbuac I went against Joab in my last matchup and against boatoar in his last one. So Liza might be the only one not tired of me... but with my luck might be more than the others. :thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Who do you guys want to go against in your matchups? @LizaG @boatoar @Joabbuac I went against Joab in my last matchup and against boatoar in his last one. So Liza might be the only one not tired of me... but with my luck might be more than the others. :thumb02:


I'll take you on dude


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I bet Lisa's said that, pissed drunk outside a nightclub when some guy gives her a dirty look cause she's shifting a bird.


Anyways, I'm in. You can all stop worrying, the big draw is here!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Sign me up dude


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot for signing up just now you two. You will definitely be in a matchup because we have an even number, unless you decide to not compete. LizaG and I are already on the main card, I'll try to turn around my losing streak to her. And, of course, boatoar is in a main event against TBA or TBD... one of those guys.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Also we signed up an entire week before so damn right we get a match up


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

i think TBD edges TBA on this one. I'll take him on.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Haven't done one of these in awhile so I am in! 

If anyone would like a freebie win, I am your guy.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Put me in with HitOrGetHit and ill add my own name to the sig if i lose :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok put you guys on the main card. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Championship Pick 'em UFC 202 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... in the blue corner... this man is known as 'Cole World'... hailing from Estonia... Andrus! And ... Fighting out of the red corner... Needing no introduction the world over... this man is a Featherweight... fighting out of Burnaby, British Columbia.... Canada! .... he is the... REIGNING... and DEFENDING... UNDISPUTED... CPL Champion of the world... boatoar!! 

"Let's get it on!"...

Main Event

*boatoar* (38-19-1) vs *Andrus *(19-29)

The sign ups are still open til the fights this coming weekend. There's not a stand-in so every two signups could make a new matchup on the main card. Thanks for all the matchups being easy to put together from everybody calling out their opponent. There was only one matchup left to make which turned out to be a rematch from last week, so that should be a good one as well just hopefully with less pick shenanigans. Remember, the pick changes are only accepted up til the first fight on the prelims begins, not once you see it end obviously. I think I'll be a little later than usual getting to work on results but trying to be here in time for the main card at least. I can still tell when the fights go down and the picks come in, though.

Main Card

*dudeabides *(58-57-2) vs *LizaG *(10-14)
*HitOrGetHit *(19-29-1) vs *Joabbuac *(14-15)
*John8204 *(40-31-1) vs *ClydebankBlitz *(12-19)










*Remember, to not miss any picks, send your picks in a PM/post here Saturday Aug 20th by 6:30 PM Eastern. *​


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like John had to go crying to the brass for a rematch. That's okay. I can backhand him again and get an easy walk to the title if that's what they really want.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Starting with the smack talk already I see :thumbsup:

I'd have to be brave to do that to my opponent if you saw what Liza/Cupcake did to me at our last matchup back when Aldo got knocked out by McGregor.

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/222770-ufc-194-championship-pick-em-6.html


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> I'd have to be brave to do that to my opponent if you saw what Liza/Cupcake did to me at our last matchup back when Aldo got knocked out by McGregor.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

No... she pretends to be bad, then destroys you.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I haven't seen that show that's relative to the gif, so thanks for clarifying Joab... I just know that guy from 40 year old virgin. Glad she didn't use a joke from that on me. :confused05:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> I just know that guy from 40 year old virgin. Glad she didn't use a joke from that on me. :confused05:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Liza who is the chick in your avatar and where is the scene from? I've been meaning to ask for awhile, it's very familiar.

*edit, ah Deborah Ann Woll. Asked the gf and she immediately said she's from true blood. Haha. I never watched that show deliberately.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

:fighting05: Stoked about the title fight, Boator's reign is coming to an end on August 20. It is so on. :thumb02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Looks like John had to go crying to the brass for a rematch. That's okay. I can backhand him again and get an easy walk to the title if that's what they really want.


News to me, I guess Dude wants me to get banned. I knew Dudes never liked me. But I am happy to see you lose your title shot, anytime you can get screwed over gives me fapping material.

cheating little bitch


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

All you have to do is call out someone and if they agree it's right on the card as soon as I read it. That's what everybody on this event did except you and Clyde... so that left you two together again.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Andrus said:


> :fighting05: Stoked about the title fight, Boator's reign is coming to an end on August 20. It is so on. :thumb02:


I'm stoked for the card. Glad to battle some fresh blood, as well. I don't know who this "Boator" you're talking about, but the feckin BOAT OAR is coming for you tomorrow night, Waahhhndrus.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Andrus is in *Boa* constric*tor*'s head, he is gonna choke... ill have to switch my bet.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Just got my picks in and they are HAAAAWT. New Champ will be back later. 2 main events were the worst to pick.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

@HitOrGetHit don't give it to me, get them picks in....


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Well, I don't know about my picks vs Andrus, but I'm 3/3 on bets so far.  

Got No love by finish to close out a parlay as well w Covington and larkin


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> @HitOrGetHit don't give it to me, get them picks in....


I sent him a message or two and so far no picks. You have a good chance there, Joab.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC 202 Championship Pick 'em
*​
The correct calls were:



> Vettori Sub 1
> Covington TKO 3
> Larkin TKO 1
> Casey Sub 1
> ...


*The Matchups*


*Main Event

boatoar (39-19-1) vs Andrus (19-30)

Fight won by boatoar 182 to 129. SOTN!

The belt... stays where it is once again.











Main Card

dudeabides (58-58-2) vs LizaG (11-14)
Fight won by LizaG 140 to 115. FOTN!

HitOrGetHit (19-30-1) vs Joabbuac (15-15)
Fight won by Joabbuac 121 to 0 . KOTN!

John8204 (41-31-1) vs ClydebankBlitz (12-20)
Fight won by John8204 197 to 149.


*​
Thanks for playing everybody, see you next month. High score went to ... John with 197.

*Picks*

boatoar


> Cody Garbrandt KO 1 *30*
> Colby Covington UD *21*
> Anthony Johnson KO 2 *25*
> Tim Means TKO 2 *27*
> ...


Andrus


> Nate Diaz (20-10) sub 1st :thumbsdown:
> Anthony Johnson (21-5) UD *21*
> Donald Cerrone (30-7, 1 NC) KO 2nd *28*
> Cody Garbrandt (9-0) KO 1st *27*
> ...


dudeabides


> Anthony Johnson TKO 1 *30*
> Cody Garbrandt UD *21*
> Donald Cerrone UD *20*
> Nate Diaz UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


LizaG


> Cody Garbrandt TKO 1 *30*
> Nate Diaz Sub 3 :thumbsdown:
> Anthony Johnson UD *20*
> Donald Cerrone UD *19*
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> No picks sent.


Joabbuac


> Tim Means TKO 2 *30*
> Cody Garbrandt TKO 1 *29*
> Colby Covington UD *20*
> Hyun Gyu Lim TKO 2 :thumbsdown:
> ...


John8204


> 1) Garbrandt TKO1 *30*
> 2) Johnson TKO1 *29*
> 3) Means TKO1 *25*
> 4) Cerrone UD *19*
> ...


ClydebankBlitz


> Alberto Uda (9-1) by KO/TKO Round 1 :thumbsdown:
> Anthony Johnson (21-5) by KO/TKO Round 1 *29*
> Cody Garbrandt (9-0) by KO/TKO Round 1 *28*
> Raquel Pennington (7-6) by Unanimous Decision *27*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Joab, I don't choke mah man. And still....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I wanted to pick Mike Perry by 1st round KO and backed out at the last minute


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I wanted to pick Mike Perry by 1st round KO and backed out at the last minute


Exactly the same here, I thought "never pick on the last minute replacement" ...foolish me.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats @LizaG you did very well and ouch again.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Exactly the same here, I thought "never pick on the last minute replacement" ...foolish me.


I didn't see the Uda fight but Perry and Uda were two I was big on winning. 

I'm horrifically sick so I missed most of the fights.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I got a bet on Perry, 5-1 on a guy who can only win by KO, against someone is not that good... seemed worth a risk.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Good shout on Perry Joab. I looked at him seriously myself, but decided to play it safe and took the under 1.5 rounds instead. Someone was sleeping within 7.5 min for sure, I felt.

Anyone play McGregor by decision? Took all my willpower to not bet conor at -138 for $276 prefight for that $200 profit. Took him 2nd round finish instead for much smaller at +550. Then after the first round, I loaded up on Diaz by finish (any round) live for the same +550. Probably made 15 live bets on that fight. Ended up down$70 or so on it, but up around $200 on the event. Should have gone gut, but ended up continuously chucking on Diaz because I was hedging against disappointment should Conor lose.

After that third round I hear he was +700 on 5dimes which is insane, I saw him at +400 for a short while on bet365 which is what I was using, but that dropped quickly and I figured he'd get finished in the 4th anyway. 

Crazy fight. He ended up winning the 4th and the odds were back to even for the 5th. I took decision at +188 to win some back as that number seemed high and they looked incapable of finishing each other at that point and I had Mac up 3-1. 

All betting and judging aside, what a fight between two warriors. 

I felt like Conor should have finished him when he knocked him down the second time, but he was being very cautious. Almost cost him. 

Great fight.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice job @Boator, congrats on keepin the belt. Johnson and Cabrandt looked straight up beasts


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Congrats @LizaG you did very well and ouch again.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Funny to see how good Clyde is when he's not cheating.

Disappointing I didn't go 12-0 but 10-2 is fine by me. I knew Markos, Lyum, and Magny had bad matchups


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> @HitOrGetHit don't give it to me, get them picks in....


:shame02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I sucked to...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well you missed the Larkin trap fight, which most did but taking all three underdogs on the main card was a little silly


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah... i thought i could see a way for them to win, how things go sometimes... I still feel Glover had a shot, i expected him to temper his aggression a bit more, AJ was really smart timing and uppercut against the duck and roll type attack Glover brings, AJ actually adjusted it, didn't through it straight, threw it where Glover was gonna be. 

and Diaz-McGregor, i was massively confident about that pick after the 3rd round :laugh: fukin irishman hung in well though. 

Story... well.... shit :laugh:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Andrus said:


> Nice job @Boator, congrats on keepin the belt. Johnson and Cabrandt looked straight up beasts


Thanks pal. Was a fun night of fights.


----------

